# Dadspackard 1969 GTO



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Hello all,

I am new here, I once owned a GTO and regretted selling it. I have been looking at adds lately and my twin found this me Facebook market place. We went out to look at it a few weekends ago and I could not pass on it. Body work and interior has been restored, engine bay could use some tlc.

By the trim tag and PHS documents that I ordered and received the other day the color of the GTO was a Matador Red. Looking the car over once we got it home we could not find a trace of the Matador Red. Whomever did the repaint did a decent job.

With the change of color does that change anything in value etc....

Thanks


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

_With the change of color does that change anything in value etc...._

To the numbers/data plate matching Purist it may have a slight downward effect, but as long as the new paint is a factory color and is applied correctly I wouldn't worry to much about it. 
Its what pleases you that matters most.


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks for your response. I already have a red antique attached pic.
Adding another would be over board. Lol

As I am going through my to do list for an engine compartment tune up.

1. Brake booster on my car is black most restored ones I see is are gold ?
2. Spark wires date coded how does one tell early or late code?
3. Spark plugs AC Delco or is the a better choice?
4. More to come ......


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

I did not take this Picture of the engine compartment it was from the party I bought the car from.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

dadspackard31 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new here, I once owned a GTO and regretted selling it. I have been looking at adds lately and my twin found this me Facebook market place. We went out to look at it a few weekends ago and I could not pass on it. Body work and interior has been restored, engine bay could use some tlc.
> 
> ...


Looking at the Data Plate, the plant assembly is shown as "FM". Odd. I am assuming that means the Framingham, Mass facility with typically is stamped FRA. You should find the letter "G" in your VIN tag to confirm Framingham. I have a Data Tag off my old 1968 GTO built at Framingham. It is stamped FRA.


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Jim,
VIN tag does have the G and was confirmed by the PHS documents that it was built at the Framingham Mass plant.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

dadspackard31 said:


> Jim,
> VIN tag does have the G and was confirmed by the PHS documents that it was built at the Framingham Mass plant.


OK, good. That is the first time I have seen the "FM" versus "FRA." Pontiac doesn't always follow the "known rules" that many go by to ID and confirm our cars. I figured the "G" in the VIN code would be what would confirm Framingham and the "FM." ?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

_1. Brake booster on my car is black most restored ones I see is are gold ?_
Should be gold cad plated

_2. Spark wires date coded how does one tell early or late code?_
Plug wires will be dated one to six months ahead of the build date. Current restoration wires are dated 1st and 3rd quarter of the year. For example car built Dec 67 or Feb 68 would have a 3Q67 wire date.

_3. Spark plugs AC Delco or is the a better choice?_
Strictly personal preference. I like Delco, others prefer NGKs. 4 barrel GTOs used Delco 44's but they're no longer available except as NOS on Ebay. Most street engines get by with R45's. No need for fancy iridium or split terminal plugs. Just plain plugs work fine.

If you don't have one already, buy the GTO Restoration Guide. Lots of good information but it was last updated in 1995. Lots of new restoration information has become available since then. Lots of good people on this and the PY forums to help with any questions you may have. I'm most familiar with 68s since mine was bought new by my dad.

My wife's and my wedding Limo was a Packard Convertible


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Ed and Jim,

Thanks for your replies and answering in my questuons. 
I will look into getting a copy of the restoration guide.

The Packard my great uncle bought back in 1958 (was in a garage for roughly 15 years prior). My father bought it from my uncle in 1987 and and when he passed in 1996 he left it in my hands. I did a body off restoration in mid 2000.

For me I more into a driver quality then doing another full blown restoration. But still like to make it as correct as possible.


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Finally had a chance yesterday to get out to nephews with my twin to do some work on the GTO.

Took this picture of the stamp by the water pump. It appears this is not the engine that came with the car from the factory. Numbers don't match any part of the VIN.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

dadspackard31 said:


> Finally had a chance yesterday to get out to nephews with my twin to do some work on the GTO.
> 
> Took this picture of the stamp by the water pump. It appears this is not the engine that came with the car from the factory. Numbers don't match any part of the VIN.


That is most likely the engine unit number which was used in-house during assembly. The partial VIN is located vertically along the timing cover ( a little above the oil pan) and sometimes actually under the cover depending who/where it was stamped at which factory.


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Jim, thanks for the insight next time out there I will take a closer look along the timing cover.

The YS stamp. Does that designate it as a YS engine?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

dadspackard31 said:


> Jim, thanks for the insight next time out there I will take a closer look along the timing cover.
> 
> The YS stamp. Does that designate it as a YS engine?



Yes, "YS" is the engine code. 400CI, 350HP, Automatic. The 2 number casting code found at the top middle exhaust port where the exhaust manifold bolts up (both sides) will be "16" or "62" for 1969. You will also see a cast date code just below the valve cover at the back section of the head. You will see a letter & numbers. That is when the heads were cast and will match up with the year of the car.


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Figure I would following to my wanted post here on my restoration thread.
my stupid mistake post

Received the carburetor back from the neighbor today. Looks like the shop that did the rebuild did a decent job cleaning it up.
Now only if spring was here already that way I could get in mounted and take the GTO out for a spin.

By the way it is not a REMANUFACTURER CARBURETOR. That is just the box they package it in.




























By the way cost was $335 for the rebuild plus another $40 for S&H


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Worked on the GTO yesterday. Oil and filter change, grease front suspension etc.

I had reinstalled the carb a few weeks back but didn't start it up until yesterday.
Get it started I get out of car and it would die. Adjust cold idle but still would die when l would let off the gas pedal. Once warmed up it had very low idle. I try to get out as quick as I could to adjust the hot idle screw but it would die. I finally got it to stay running after adjusting the hot idle speed screw.

When I put it drive or reverse naturally RPMs drop and I notice the Oil light would start to flicker on and off. I know I put 6 quarts of oil in. I even double check myself I counted the empty bottles and check the dip stick and it is on the full mark.

With the flickering oil light could it be I have the hot engine idle RPM set to low?

The Carb flange base gasket that I took off looked to be for an open plenum type manifold instead of the type gasket I received from the rebuilder that has individual holes for each throttle plate. I did use that gasket but I have on order a felpro because this one is looks a bit cheap it doesn't crush type washer at the bolt holes like the felpro.

I am curious could one use an open plenum type gasket on a stock manifold?

Thanks
Tom
P.s. Took a picture of the VN stamp on block and it matches up with the VN on the cowl


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

You want the four hole matching Q-jet gasket, not an open gasket. Make sure it fits both the manifold and the carb. Some are different shaped and do not seal correctly allowing air in, or they don't match the base of the carb and block off vacuum ports.

Flicker oil light could be too low of an idle. Could be a sign of something else as well. 10W-30 Oil? Wix filter? 

The idle speeds are found here, and should be found in your Service/Chassis manual:









Pontiac Tune-Up Specs 1955-70


Purchased a 1970 Tune-up Guide for both cars and trucks. Neat little handy booklet. Here are the specs related to Pontiac which spans the 1955-1970 models. Just click on each of the 5 documents to see any of them, then you can expand those for easier viewing.




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Hi Jim,

Thanks for the response.

10W-30 Oil? Yes Pennzoil
Wix filter? Yes. The one I took off was a Fram.

When the new gasket comes in I will make sure it mates up correctly and doesn't block off any of the vacuum ports.

I do have the '69 service manual in PDF form and also made a hard copy of it one day at work. Thanks for the relink of the specs you posted. now I see I even thank you then for posting it. I had forgotten about it but now have made it a bookmark of it.

Thanks again.


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Out with the old in with the new.
Pypes Performance Exhaust DGA10S Intermediate Pipes
Dynomax Performance Exhaust 89023, Dual - Thrush Dual Exhaust Kit
EVIL ENERGY 2.5 Inch 2 1/2 Butt Joint Exhaust Band Clamp Sleeve Stainless Steel 2pcs 

Started last Saturday to replace the old exhaust with new but a part was missing (an adapter plate) plus I needed a chop saw which I did not have at the moment to trim some of the pipe to fit since this system is a universal to fit other A-Body GM's.










My younger brother has a chop saw I am going to borrow to trim the pipe and for the adapter plate I will just have to make it myself since I been trying to get a hold of Jegs (whom I bought the system from through their Amazon store) to have them send me the missing part.

Looking forward to getting this system installed and hearing the Roar of the GTO again......


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Been doing some odds and ends on the GTO. Today I finally tackle replacing the dash light bulbs (some which were burnt out) with LEDs.

These are the ones I purchased.









Before Pic (not the best quality with my phone). You can barely see the old bulbs illumination









With the LEDs and they are dimmable 


















I didn't realize that the clock bulbs are a different style so as you can see the illumination is still the old style bulb. That will be another days challenge.


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

After being dormant for 5 years I got the Packard up and running again the other day. Had a few mishaps after 50 mile run. Had a gotten a flat tire and the fuel pump was leaking.

Bought a new pump and rebuilt the old one to have as a backup.









All fixed now. Drove into work today.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Get there early and get the best spot lol


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Ed,

You go it. Lol.

But the guys repairing the windows here decided they wanted to work on the windows on this side today. So I had to move it so I lost the best spot.


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Took a drive out to Byron Dragway today to watch stepnephew run in test in tune.

No I did not drag the GTO


















This 62 Lemans/ Tempest is a guy I work with he ran a 8.03









It was a great to get out and watch the cars run.


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

When I took that drive out to Byron I heard some humming and had a vibration coming from the rear of the car. It got louder on my way back home.

To make my life easier working on my cars
I purchased a quickjack from Costco and assembled it today and have already put it to good use.











Pulled the rear axels and found this, Passenger side


















Wonder if this was causing the humming and vibration.

The gear oil is pretty dark. Will pull the diff cover and give it a good cleaning.

Any pointers on anything else to look for?

Thanks
Tom


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

dadspackard31 said:


> When I took that drive out to Byron I heard some humming and had a vibration coming from the rear of the car. It got louder on my way back home.
> 
> To make my life easier working on my cars
> I purchased a quickjack from Costco and assembled it today and have already put it to good use.
> ...



And you said you didn't race your car, hmmmm.

Just make sure that the race/bearing was not spinning within the axle tube itself and did any damage.

Those bearings go, so no surprise.  I would do both sides while you have the car up in the air. They will need to be pressed off and pressed on - although some will do the job themselves. Much easier to have a shop do it and know it is done right. Flush/clean the carrier, install a new gasket, and add fresh gear lube.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

dadspackard31 said:


> Took a drive out to Byron Dragway today to watch stepnephew run in test in tune.
> 
> No I did not drag the GTO
> View attachment 146634
> ...


Is that Byron, IL?


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Jim,

Thanks for the tip on checking axle tube.
I will trial fit the new bearings in the axle tube to make sure they fit without spinning

For removal and replacement of the bearings there is a shop in town (Lemont, IL) that will be doing it since I don't have a press.

I sure will be flushing and cleaning the carrier after seeing how black the lube is.

Thanks, Tom



Baaad65 said:


> Is that Byron, IL?


Baaad65,
Yes it is... It was a nice day that day for it but a tad windy.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

dadspackard31 said:


> Jim,
> 
> Thanks for the tip on checking axle tube.
> I will trial fit the new bearings in the axle tube to make sure they fit without spinning
> ...





dadspackard31 said:


> Jim,
> 
> Thanks for the tip on checking axle tube.
> I will trial fit the new bearings in the axle tube to make sure they fit without spinning
> ...


That's about an hour due west of me I can see the steam from the nuclear plant, I've been trying to get out there to see what my car can run but it's just not working out, maybe next year....small world 👍


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Baaad65 said:


> That's about an hour due west of me I can see the steam from the nuclear plant, I've been trying to get out there to see what my car can run but it's just not working out, maybe next year....small world 👍


Sure is a small world. Maybe will run into each other at some point next year...


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

dadspackard31 said:


> Sure is a small world. Maybe will run into each other at some point next year...


Right? Are you close to Byron? I'm in the Hampshire area, been to any of the shows in that area like Sycamore, Elburn, Hampshire? How was the track, I'll have to check how late they stay open but it's getting pretty cold, suppose the car would run better in the cold vs 90 degrees and humid but there is a limit and the tires won't hook as good maybe. Plus I have to borrow or rent a trailer so doubt if it's going to happen this year.


----------



## Khmike (Jun 21, 2021)

dadspackard31 said:


> Been doing some odds and ends on the GTO. Today I finally tackle replacing the dash light bulbs (some which were burnt out) with LEDs.
> 
> These are the ones I purchased.
> View attachment 143557
> ...


Thanks for the reference Tom, I just ordered these since I can barely see my gauges. Let us know what what you get for the clock lamp.


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Baaad65,

I am about and 1 1/2 hours from Byron. I live in Lemont.
No I have not been to any shows out in your area I pretty much do the local cruise nights or I just go out cruising around.

For track condition I can't say since I did not run my GTO. But according to my newphew and the guy with the 62 Tempest/lLemans conditions weren't to bad, they said it could have been better. My nephew said that they do spend more time into prepping the track when they have the bigger events/races there compared to test and tune days.


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Khmike,

Your welcome. Please come back and let us know how they work out for you.

I have not looked into the clock bulbs as of yet. Had been busy working on the Packard and now the back on the GTO.


----------



## Carousel72TRed (Jan 1, 2022)

dadspackard31 said:


> Been doing some odds and ends on the GTO. Today I finally tackle replacing the dash light bulbs (some which were burnt out) with LEDs.
> 
> These are the ones I purchased.
> View attachment 143557
> ...


Hi Dads Packard, 
I knew I saw someone post this but couldn’t remember who did. I will look them up on line or see if some classic auto shop around here has them. If I’m not mistaken you liked me pretty recently on my GTO picture I sent. My car came from the Fremont CA plant (VIN- 242379Z118389). 
Carousel72TRed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Good morning all,

Before I put the ac duct back in could someone tell me what this pink wire is used for?
This how I found it?


















Also found this grey wire?










Thanks


----------



## goat671 (Apr 13, 2019)

do you have a electric trunk release? That wire seems familiar regarding that


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

goat671,

No electric trunk release.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Pink is usually full time 12v 
coming out under your heater box is unique
did you have the heater box OFF the firewall ?
any wires coming out from that area 
usually go UNDER the carpet to the trunk
such as
blue rear speaker wire
big purp rear defrost blower
black and *********** antenna
pink power trunk but its usually a solid ping and that connector shown plugs into the switch/button inside the glovebox and another pink coming off button all the way to the trunk

the gray is a courtesy or dash illumination color wire
that's either radio light or lighter light illumination
being its with the yellow ,,,radio power ,,, I would say
radio light illumination

just my thoughts .. I am not near my manuals

Scott


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Scott,

The previous owner that I purchased the GTO from had the interior redone and had install an after market radio (Retro Classic Radio by RetroSound) install.

So it makes sense now what the gray wire is for and the red as you and 671 mentioned.

Speaker wires are not blue anymore from what I can see coming out from the radio and down over to drivers side and down the firewall and under the carpet.

Also notice the glove box light is missing. Switch is there. Another item to find but not urgency.

When I would open the passenger door no dome lights would come on. Having the dashed pulled I found that the switch at the door was not wired. Looked over at the drivers door switch and found it should have a white wire connected to it. I found the white wire in the loom that was cut, put in a new section of white wire to the switch. Dome light is working again. 

Besides those few wires being cut the over all appearance of the wiring looks good and intact.

The led lights I installed for the clock are nice and bright when I tested them before putting them back into the pod of the clock but not so much once installed. Not sure why?
The Clock does say rally on it. Is there differences in clocks?

Thanks all for the feedback and help


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

oh so the wire is RED,,, it looks a little pink in the picture,
where does and how is the other end of the wire attach for power ?
pink is hot ,,, but red to that area seems aftermarket to me
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Speaker wires are not blue anymore from what I can see coming out from the radio and down over to drivers side and down the firewall and under the carpet. "
the original rear speaker wire was blue IF you had the cool rear speaker option
and front speaker green 69 had a 2 part radio plug
you must have after market radio ??
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
if the glove box switch PUSH BUTTON it probably just needs a bulb or power ,,, should be an orange wire powering it ,,, same color as your
yellow white combo in your picture of the courtesy light harness
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
nice .... job on the door switch ,,,, they like to be lubed and clean ground threads .... I like to twist the switch 4 or 5 turns cc wise then install
then the wire wont be twisted....once tightened

*__*-----
aftermarket clocks SUK for illumination
is yours stock or repro ????
theres a good bit of chat about the subject I even have one BEEitch
over a 68 clock that cost me 10 hours shop time ffff in with





repro 68 clock illumination - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


repro 68 clock illumination 68-69 GTO Tempest & LeMans TECH



forums.maxperformanceinc.com





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
repro faces ..theones I have seen... dont have the correct face on them

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

I don't know if clock is original or a repo?










And yes I know dash has been recovered. As far as I could tell they put the new cover over the original.   you can see gauge housing not sett in pad right.

I didn't expect this GTO to be a judged as an nut and bolt original when I bought it.

But I am doing what I can to have fun with it as long as I can....

By the way I am color blind  so pinks and red looks alike to me and same with greens and browns....

Yes there are rear speakers in my GTO. Rock and Roll


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Going to give the rear of the GTO a 1" lift plus these should help keep the coil springs in place when using the Quickjack.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

dadspackard31 said:


> Going to give the rear of the GTO a 1" lift plus these should help keep the coil springs in place when using the Quickjack.
> 
> View attachment 152114


Got the same ones, but in a 3" lift. Also have 15 x 10 rims and a set of big tires to fill the rear wheel wells. Big block 454 springs up front to lift the nose up higher for a matching stance without a steep rake to the car, just a reasonable rake. Figured I can also trim the lifts if needed.


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

JIM,
That is some lift there. But sounds like you need it for the rims and tires you will be cruising with.

Once the weather breaks I will take it out to the same spot where I took pictures of it before and after I installed the new springs for comparison.


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Finally a nice day to shake out the cobwebs.

Before new springs installed all 4









After new springs installed









1inch spacer added on top of rear springs


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Not trying to rain on your ride and it is a beautiful ride but I actually liked the lower look especially in front, just my opinion that's all 👍


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Baaad,

No rain here I agree I Iiked the look also but the springs were so bad any bump l would hit it would bottom out. The oil pan has evidence of good hit at one time.


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

While out today it is not shifting it just reving like it is in neutral. If I work the throttle and then push it hard it will shift.

Even if I shift it into second it just revs. First is ok.

Trans is the th400
Is the vacuum module bad?
Input welcome. Thanks


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

or the hose is collapsing or has come unplugged,,, to the modulator..

pull the hose off at the trans ,,, any fluid present ?

is your kickdown switch jammed ?


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

dadspackard31 said:


> Baaad,
> 
> No rain here I agree I Iiked the look also but the springs were so bad any bump l would hit it would bottom out. The oil pan has evidence of good hit at one time.


Were they stock springs? Last year I switched out my fronts to UMI 1" lowering springs that have a higher rate, I was rubbing the back tires so this winter I switched those out to UMI stock height springs, again with a higher rate I think from 90lbs to 130lbs.


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

[/QUOTE]


Baaad65 said:


> Were they stock springs? Last year I switched out my fronts to UMI 1" lowering springs that have a higher rate, I was rubbing the back tires so this winter I switched those out to UMI stock height springs, again with a higher rate I think from 90lbs to 130lbs.


Baaad65,
Original springs
1969 Mid Night Green GTO sits low in front


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> or the hose is collapsing or has come unplugged,,, to the modulator..
> 
> pull the hose off at the trans ,,, any fluid present ?
> 
> is your kickdown switch jammed ?


Scott,

I checked the hoses at the card and modulator both connected and look good. Pulled the one off modulator no signs of fluid present. The modulator looks new.

When I purchased the GTO back in the fall of 2019 the owner then told me he had the trans out that summer and gone through. The shop that did the work for him said everything looked good.

For the kick down switch while the car was up for the winter I did pull it and found it was sticking at times so I pull it apart and cleaned it up. Push the little tab after reassembly to reset it. Reinstalled it back on the car and pushed the pedal to the floor (which I read somewhere is how to set it once reinstalled).
Was that the correct procedure?
Maybe I messed something up and now the switch is bad?

Thanks for all the help gents.


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Talk to my friend that works for a Truck shop and the trans mechanic there says I may have a drum or two they has gone south. 

1K to repair. Does that sound reasonable?


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Is this the first time for this trans to be rebuilt? Is that price for a full rebuild not just repair?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

dadspackard31 said:


> Talk to my friend that works for a Truck shop and the trans mechanic there says I may have a drum or two they has gone south.
> 
> 1K to repair. Does that sound reasonable?


Depends if you pull the trans or the shop does, what brand/quality of kit is used for the rebuild, and I assume at that price you get a new/rebuilt torque converter _ which you may want to go with an upgrade. TH-400's are generally not too pricey to rebuild - BUT of course with the "fuel shortage" that makes the price go up, right? LOL So 1K may niot be out of line for labor, rebuild, and new/rebuilt converter.

Your TH-400 trans, if original to the car, should have had a nice crisp/hard shift to it. If not, it may have been a non-GTO replacement. The factory made a few tweaks to raise line pressures for faster/harder shifts under WOT and so that you could hold the trans in gear until you shifted it manually using the His/Hers option versus "Drive." You can have a shift kit installed to get you the same thing, and these usually offer different levels of how hard you want the shift - you don't want the slam/bang shift feel of a race car, so the next step down may be what you want.

I used a Trans-Go kit in my brother's Mopar 904 ad it did the trick. Trans-Go is well known and is good quality ( or at least it has been). But there are other brands as well and you can talk to the trans builder about this.


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

67vent,
I am not sure if it is the first time or not for a rebuild. "When I purchased the GTO back in the fall of 2019 the owner then told me he had the trans out that summer and gone through. The shop that did the work for him said everything looked good."

PontiacJim,
I will pull the transmission myself and will bring it to my friends and he will take to the guy he works with. He does it on the side.

I will check if it is a full rebuild etc. for that 1k.

There is a silver tag on the passenger side of the trans I notice the other day while checking the hose connection on the modulator. I will crawl under there again tonight and check see it I can read the numbers on it and will post i t.

Anything else I should look for or wait until I get it down?


Thanks guys for your wisdom and input I really appreciate it.


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Good afternoon guys and gals,

I pulled the modulator and kickdown switch today and replaced them with new ones. Took it out for a spin and transmission is shifting into all gears. 😁

I can even put the selector in low and manully up shift it. I don't like doing that to often because I don't like how it one can accidentally push up into neutral.

Thanks


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

psssssssssssssssssssst

try pushing the shifter towards the glovebox door
when in 1st and going to second it should stop in second
release pressure a tad and push into 3rd it should stop
but as soon as you release pressure in 3rd it can/will slide into nuetral
but should NOT go in reverse,,, if adjusted correctly


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Scott,

Thanks for the psssssssssst tidbit on the shifting. I will give it a try next time out.


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Pulled the lower pully's and harmonic balancer the other night. Which the balancer slid right off. No need for a puller.

Tonight stripping the old paint off the pully's and getting them ready for a fresh coat of paint.










The balancer and Pontiac blue paint came in the other day just need to go pick it up.


----------



## Carousel72TRed (Jan 1, 2022)

PontiacJim said:


> Depends if you pull the trans or the shop does, what brand/quality of kit is used for the rebuild, and I assume at that price you get a new/rebuilt torque converter _ which you may want to go with an upgrade. TH-400's are generally not too pricey to rebuild - BUT of course with the "fuel shortage" that makes the price go up, right? LOL So 1K may niot be out of line for labor, rebuild, and new/rebuilt converter.
> 
> Your TH-400 trans, if original to the car, should have had a nice crisp/hard shift to it. If not, it may have been a non-GTO replacement. The factory made a few tweaks to raise line pressures for faster/harder shifts under WOT and so that you could hold the trans in gear until you shifted it manually using the His/Hers option versus "Drive." You can have a shift kit installed to get you the same thing, and these usually offer different levels of how hard you want the shift - you don't want the slam/bang shift feel of a race car, so the next step down may be what you want.
> 
> I used a Trans-Go kit in my brother's Mopar 904 ad it did the trick. Trans-Go is well known and is good quality ( or at least it has been). But there are other brands as well and you can talk to the trans builder about this.


I have the original TH 400 transmission in my car and the only thing I have ever done to it was have a B&M shift improver kit put in it over 30 years ago and a new pan when I restored the car. The shifts are firm. The harder you step on the gas the firmer the shift is. My transmission has never failed me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Painted the harmonic balancer last night and installed it this evening.

A friend of mine took the pullys to work to sandblast and paint for me. Will be picking them up over the weekend.

I know I have the pullys all nicely painted but the rest of the engine parts need some tlc.

That will come some other time.


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

O by the way in the pick you will see two hose clamps on the radiator hose. Reason is I replace the clamps with the Witek clamps and that one leaked after filling the radiator. I did not want to dump the radistor fluid again so sneaked the other style back on and just left the tower clamp on for now. 

I found out why it leaked it is because that Witek clamp ran out tighten threads. In other words clamps is to big for the hose.


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Finished up installing pully's tonight and started it up.

dadspackard 1969 GTO balancer installed

And exhaust sound.
dadspackard 1969 GTO exhaust sound


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Took the GTO out Saturday for a drive over to a fellow Lions Club (Bolingbrook IL.) to help them in their annual Beep Baseball tournament for the blind.

Had a little rain but not enough to postpone any games.


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Trunk trim installed that I had purchaed from Blk69judge (Scott).










Next to install is the quarter trim pieces.


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Going to a fundraiser this Saturday for Naws it is being put on by Peotone Illinois car club. It is a free show but they ask for a donation of pet supplies or cleaning product etc.

I am taken the Packard on this 35 mile drive one way to the fundraiser because Harley loved going for rides. We adopted him in 2002 and he lived with us until 2017.

It has been a few years since I changed the oil. Pulled it out of the garage onto the driveway, pulled out the quickjack I had purchased last year and it lifted the Packard with ease.

Drained the oil, pulled the cover for the oil pump screen cleaned it up a little sealant on the cover and buttoned it up.

Took it for a few mile ride and it's almost ready to go.

But I have this pesky oil leak. It's at the base of a valve for the oil pressure gauge, line to oil filter and top end lubricator. I have taken this thing apart a few times already. Cleaned up the area the copper gasket and used a little sealant and it still leaks. I am ready to heave the copper gasket and replace it with some cork gasket and hope this stops this pesky leak.


I know i know not a GTO but the make does start with P









This is the valve where the oil leak is.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

That thing is beautiful ! what year again '29 ? and I like the lift, is there a crack in something that spreads out when tightened? Maybe the surfaces aren't flat so a cork gasket would do it. I'm installing the fuel pump after cleaning it out tomorrow on my dad's '32 Ford and hopefully get it going for a show by him next Sunday. We're going to put them next to each other and I'm betting he'll get more attention than mine 😉


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

It is a '31. Could be the surface. The valve surface is a little ruff. So hopefully a cork gasket may seal better. That will be tomorrow's project.
Thanks for chiming in.

Hope you do get your dad's '32 going and I am sure your car and your dad's will with both draw attention. Well maybe the 32 a little more 😁


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

A thing of beauty for sure! I hope it can stay in the family forever.


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Hi Roger, thanks. It has been in the family since 1958. Great Uncle bought it back then my father paid my great uncle $1 in 1987 and when Dad passed in 1996 he left it to me to be the caregiver. I will pass it down to one of my nephews who will hopefully keep it and take care of it so they can keep passing it down.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

dadspackard31 said:


> Hi Roger, thanks. It has been in the family since 1958. Great Uncle bought it back then my father paid my great uncle $1 in 1987 and when Dad passed in 1996 he left it to me to be the caregiver. I will pass it down to one of my nephews who will hopefully keep it and take care of it so they can keep passing it down.


Nice story, and I guess the wooden wheels threw me off on being newer as I thought everyone went to steel by then but Packard always kept it classy


----------



## Khmike (Jun 21, 2021)

dadspackard31 said:


> Trunk trim installed that I had purchaed from Blk69judge (Scott). Next to install is the quarter trim pieces.


What did you use for the rubber seal adhesive? I was told not use generic black RTV.


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Khmike said:


> What did you use for the rubber seal adhesive? I was told not use generic black RTV.


I used the red RTV. I am going to take it apart once again and replace the copper with some cork gasket and do the hokie pokie and hope it works.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

dadspackard31 said:


> I used the red RTV. I am going to take it apart once again and replace the copper with some cork gasket and do the hokie pokie and hope it works.


Try this: Permatex RTV Gear Oil Gasket Maker, #81182. It is specifically for gear oil/oils like the transmission or rear end cover. I used it on my brother's 1948 International rear end cover and it seem to work well. Have not driven it, but no drips or leaks sitting.


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Went to a Car-B-Q at a guy I work with house yesterday. Myself and one other 67 GTO were the only Pontiacs there. It was overwhelmed by well take a look


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Holy smokes!
What do I have to do to get invited for the next BBQ????


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Roger, it is opened to anyone...
I will let you know when the next one will be.
That is if you're willing to drive out to the country burb of Chicago.

If any one here is a Chevy Camaro nut besides being Pontiac lovers the all red Camaro in the lower left of the picture is for sale.


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

A drive to that area in my GTO isn't likely but it would sure be cool if someone could do a youtube video of all the cars during the show. Sure looks like a pretty spot!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

dadspackard31 said:


> Went to a Car-B-Q at a guy I work with house yesterday. Myself and one other 67 GTO were the only Pontiacs there. It was overwhelmed by well take a look
> 
> View attachment 157465
> 
> ...



That's why one of the shows I attend state, "NO CAMAROS or MUSTANGS."


----------

